# Anybody else catch this ad?



## Beazer (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, just came across this and thought yall would find it interseting.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=798049" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=798049</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nessie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats some price they are asking for the Columbian! For that price I would like to see all the colours in the rainbow! Maybe if I was a Columbian Tegu fan but I have a much bigger soft spot for the Argentine's.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 23, 2010)

A cool looking columbian to be sure, but for $2500 that GU would have to glow in the dark or poop little nuggets of gold! :-D


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 23, 2010)

haha i think outback reptiles is in va and they usally got good prices on things do to it all being imports and wild caught. even if this was reasonable price buying from them could be risky in my honest opinion.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 23, 2010)

That's how morphs and such work...they cost a pretty penny and there's a lotta risk in proving them out. Not my cup of tea. Boa and ball python folks flip over that kinda crap.


----------



## eddyjack (Aug 23, 2010)

YIKES! That's a bit high!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> That's how morphs and such work...they cost a pretty penny and there's a lotta risk in proving them out. Not my cup of tea. Boa and ball python folks flip over that kinda crap.




Yeah there was some kind of python at the pdx reptile expo a week or two ago that was going 10k. I could never afford to spend that much on a reptile!


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah... I can't even imagine having enough money to have no qualms about dropping 10k on a friggin' reptile. I understand that for many it's an investment, but my god, it's still just a snake or a lizard.


----------

